# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour du lịch phong nha 2/9/2012, du lịch phong nha biển cửa tùng 3 ngày 4 đêm giá rẻ,

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

*Hà Nội - Phong Nha - Biển Cửa Tùng - Hà Nội* 
*Mã Tour:* *ĐXT*
*Thời gian:* *2 ngày / 1đêm*
*Phương tiên**: tàu * 
*Giá* *: Tel 0986231858*
*Khởi hành :* *theo yêu cầu*

*Hà Nội - Phong Nha - Biển Cửa Tùng - Hà Nội*  *3 Ngày - 4 Đêm*  _Bãi  biển Cửa Tùng nằm bên bờ bắc sông Bến Hải, thuộc huyện Vĩnh Linh, tỉnh  Quảng Trị vốn đã nổi tiếng từ lâu với cái tên “bãi biển nữ hoàng” do  người Pháp âu yếm trao tặng. Cửa Tùng là nơi nghỉ mát lý tưởng của tỉnh  Quảng Trị với bãi tắm bằng phẳng, nước trong xanh, cát mịn và luôn lộng  gió. Ban ngày, Cửa Tùng như bức tranh sinh động thay đổi màu sắc từng  giờ dưới ánh nắng mặt trời. Đêm đến là thời gian của gió trời và nhạc  biển. Tiếng sóng rì rào hòa cùng tiếng reo triền miên của rặng phi lao  sẽ đưa bạn vào những giờ khắc tuyệt diệu nhất._

*Đêm 01: Hà Nội - Đồng Hới* 

	Lựa chọn 1: 18h00 Xe đón quý khách tại văn phòng công ty khởi hành đi  Đồng Hới, ngủ đêm trên xe (Xe bus ghế ngồi hoặc xe Bus giường nằm)
	Lựa chọn 2: Quý khách có mặt tại Ga Hà Nội và lên tàu SE1 khởi hành đi Đồng Hới lúc
16h30 Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01: Đồng Hới - Phong Nha (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*: Đến thị xã Đồng Hới. Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý  khách đưa về khách sạn. Sau khi nhận phòng khách sạn quý khách rời Đồng  Hới đi thăm Đông Phong Nha. Sau khi vượt qua quảng đường hơn 50 km, quý  khách dừng chân tại bến thuyền, thuyền đưa quý khách dọc theo dòng Sông  Son đi thăm Động Phong Nha bao gồm Hang Ngoài, Hang trong, Hang cạn,  Hang cung Đình, Hang Bi Ký, Hang Tiên. Thăm dòng sông ngầm dài nhất thế  giới vơi cảnh sắc thanh u, thạch nhũ lộng lẫy như lạc vào chốn mê cung.
Chiều: Xe đưa quý khách trở về khách sạn ăn uống nghỉ ngơi, dạo chơi mua quà lưu niệm tại chợ Quảng Bình.

*Ngày 02: Đồng Hới - Đông Hà (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 

	06h00: Xe đón Quý khách đi Đông Hà, tới Đông Hà nhận phòng khách sạn.
	08h00: Khởi hành từ thị xã Đông hà, xe đưa quý khách đi thăm quan  Rockpile, thăm quan cầu treo Đakrông, đường mòn Hồ Chí Minh, bản làng  Bru và dân tộc Vân Kiều. Dừng chân thăm quan căn cứ quan sự Khe Sanh, di  tích sân bay Tà Cơn, bảo tàng. Xe đưa quý khách trở về Đông Hà, ăn trưa  tại nhà hàng.
13h00  Quý khách tiếp tục cuộc hành trình theo quốc lộ 1, trên xe quý khách sẽ  được nghe giới thiệu về thành cổ Quảng Trị, nhà thờ La Vang. Dừng chân  thăm quan cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải và nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử,  cuộc chiến tranh hào hùng nơi đây.Trên đường đến Vĩnh Mốc quý khách có  dịp được chiêm ngưỡng và nghe giới thiệu về những di tích còn sót lại  của căn cứ Dốc Miếu, hàng rào điện tử Macnamara. Quý khách thăm quan địa  đạo Vĩnh Mốc, bảo tàng. Chiều xe đưa quý khách về thị xã Đông Hà, ngủ  đêm ở Đông Hà.

*Ngày 03: Biển Cửa Tùng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 

	Quý khách tự do ở Đông Hà, các điểm có thể thăm quan:

 Tắm biển cửa Tùng, cửa Việt. Thăm quan và mua sắm hàng hóa tại khu thương mại biên giới Lao Bảo Nghĩa trang liệt sĩ Trường Sơn, nhà thờ La Vang
18h00 Xe đón quý khách trở về Hà Nội, ngủ đêm trên xe Openbus 
hoặc Quý khách đi chuyến tàu SE 2 khởi hành lúc 16h17 về đến Hà Nội lúc 04h10. 
 _Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:_  *CÔNG TY TNHH TM - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN*  *VPGD: Phòng 302 - Tầng 3 * 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P.Nhân Chính  - Q.Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội.*  *Tel: (+84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6674 2993 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6328 8768*  *Fax: (+84.4) 3555 8774*  *Hotlines: 043.557 9288 - 0904 074 882.*  _Email__:  _ _ info@dongxuantourist.com *  sales@dongxuantourist.com_  _Website: _ _www.dongxuantourist.com * www.dulichdongxuan.com_

----------

